# Daisy Mae is selling turnips at 93 bells on Morioh! (CLOSED UNTIL SUNDAY 4/12)



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi everyone! I have Daisy Mae at my island right now and she's selling turnips for 93 bells! I'll be making a queue and letting people over to buy. Tips are appreciated but never required! All tips can be left at the fenced in garden next to the airport or somewhere near town hall near the fountain. I'll should be on for a few hours so swing by!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm in, please!


----------



## ectofeature (Apr 9, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## beebs (Apr 9, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

ectofeature said:


> Could I come please?


Sent a PM!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi can i come over to buy some ty.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi! Could I come by please?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

beebs said:


> Me too!


Sent a PM!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 9, 2020)

could i come please? c:


----------



## Jinxix (Apr 9, 2020)

could I come?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Hi! Could I come by please?


Sending you a PM now!


----------



## TheMariqua (Apr 9, 2020)

It'd be a pleasure to come by.


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi there, could I pop over and buy some??


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

In for sure pls


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 9, 2020)

I really appreciate your generosity! I'd please love to stop by as well!


----------



## Brendies (Apr 9, 2020)

If there’s a chance, can I stop by as well?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

Still working through the queue, friends! Please be patient with me because I am letting people in one at a time! You'll get a PM from me when it's your turn <3 Just a reminder to leave through the airport so I can keep tabs on Daisy. She can be pretty hard to find sometimes ; ~;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to come, please! Thank you so much for the offer ^^


----------



## cynnoh (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, may I swing by please? I will tip 99k!


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

Another reminder friends! You'll have up to 5 minutes from when I PM you to stop by. After that, you'll be placed back into queue so I can get through as many of you as I can!


----------



## Dewy (Apr 9, 2020)

could I come by? c:


----------



## Shadow Star (Apr 9, 2020)

If possible, I'd like to come by as well please. No worries if it's not possible~


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks again! I hope the stall market hits this week!


----------



## Rave (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come over if you're still open!


----------



## G-Dog (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 9, 2020)

Still hosting? Would like to come.


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

Update: Still working through the queue but I do have a question for everyone who is still waiting. Should I publicly post the Dodo code that way everyone who wants to come in can? I'm slightly afraid it might crash but what I can do is bring in people like 4 at a time and then have everyone hang out at the airport until everyone is finish buying then close session? What do you all think?


----------



## pacs (Apr 9, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Update: Still working through the queue but I do have a question for everyone who is still waiting. Should I publicly post the Dodo code that way everyone who wants to come in can? I'm slightly afraid it might crash but what I can do is bring in people like 4 at a time and then have everyone hang out at the airport until everyone is finish buying then close session? What do you all think?


I would like to come by and buy. But I think you should keep the que . But maybe 3-4 at a time may be easier for you. Open code never ends well


----------



## G-Dog (Apr 9, 2020)

G-Dog said:


> Can I stop by?


I had to run, I’ll try back shortly.


----------



## Shadow Star (Apr 9, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Update: Still working through the queue but I do have a question for everyone who is still waiting. Should I publicly post the Dodo code that way everyone who wants to come in can? I'm slightly afraid it might crash but what I can do is bring in people like 4 at a time and then have everyone hang out at the airport until everyone is finish buying then close session? What do you all think?


I personally wouldn't recommend posting the dodo code publicly. With the game being popular at the moment, a lot of guests are browsing the forums. It can be easy for a guest to come in a mess things up.
It's really up to you, but I think the queue is the safer option. Not as bad a risk to crashes and you'll know who is coming and going instead of getting an unexpected arrival.


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

Tysm for the input! So I'll start letting in everyone 4 at a time since that'll be faster and then when everyone is done selling, hang out near the airport so I can send everyone out at once! Ty for your patience guys. I'm definitely going to try to let EVERYONE in the best I can to sell so hang around!


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 9, 2020)

tiainoasis said:


> Update: Still working through the queue but I do have a question for everyone who is still waiting. Should I publicly post the Dodo code that way everyone who wants to come in can? I'm slightly afraid it might crash but what I can do is bring in people like 4 at a time and then have everyone hang out at the airport until everyone is finish buying then close session? What do you all think?


Wouldn't recommend a public dodo code, that is always a mess and in my experience more people will leave without using the airport, perhaps increase the people who may come to 3 or 4, and request that nobody moves until everyone had arrived, and when everyone is done with the purchase you end the session and open again.


----------



## kendallrosee (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm interested in coming if you're still taking people! I'm happy to wait as long as needed


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to swing by if u r still accepting guests. But I have a question. If I buy turnips today will they still rot by Sunday or do I still have a week from the purchase date?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> I would love to swing by if u r still accepting guests. But I have a question. If I buy turnips today will they still rot by Sunday or do I still have a week from the purchase date?


I want to say they may rot by Sunday still? Idk the logistics of everything in this game yet. Maybe someone else will! If they do rot by Sunday, I can compensate you for the bells you spent just in case you cant sell them <3


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you I'll try my best to sell by Sunday maybe I won't buy a lot just in case lol!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 9, 2020)

Sign me up, coach!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I be put back in the queue? I'd like to make another stop.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## pacs (Apr 9, 2020)

I sent you a DM!


----------



## Tanyana (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to come buy turnips!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 9, 2020)

i'd love to buy some turnips ! ;o


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

*Update!: *Hi everyone! This has been pretty crazy but I'm still going strong! I think I've pretty much taken care of everyone from earlier in the day so now to organize my brain and this thread, I have an official queue up! Please follow this link here *( *https://turnip.exchange/island/0f89be04 *) *to queue up! Remember to read the bio of the queue and leave the queue when you've left the island. Make sure to leave through the airport when you leave! Thank you and let's keep going!!!


----------



## G-Dog (Apr 9, 2020)

Que me please


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you to everyone who came and visited Morioh today to buy turnips! The thread is closed until Daisy Mae graces me with more cheap turnips!


----------

